# Help with surround sound set up!



## kline (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi all,

Having never set up a surround system up before, I require some help.

I have decided on the Samsung HT-E5500 or Samsung HT-E5530 (two tallboy speakers) systems because of the price and features suits me.

I have done a floor plan of my living room and need help to where the speakers go. I am having the house re-wired so I will implement the speaker wires at the same time. 

Also I have a wooden floor (not too sure if this makes a difference) and the wife does not want the speakers high up on the walls. The bi-folding door near the TV is open 100% of the time. I have SKY-HD, so will the surround sound work with the TV channels? Do I need a optical cable? Will it be 2.1 for certain programs/channels?

Hopefully you guys can put me in the right direction. Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 20, 2012)

So say surround sound so generally. 

Dolby Digital 5.1, Prologic 5.1, DTS Neo 5.1????

For Sky, depending on the station and the TV programme, some are broadcasted in Dolby Digital 5.1, some in Dolby Digital 2.0, some are PCM 2.0.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 20, 2012)

This might help you get started. Right from Dolby themselves.

LINK


----------



## AsRock (Dec 20, 2012)

That a fireplace north on the pic ?.. Put TV there speakers in each corner and experiment on sub placment.

how ever watch how hot it gets there and if you use paper to start the fire in the mornings..


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Dec 21, 2012)

Not a good acoustical layout.  I see your need for advice.  You are gonna end up with a narrow soundstage, I really can't see any other layout for the furniture/TV.  Front ch. on each side of the TV, center in the A/V rack under the TV, surrounds on wall at 45 angle above coffee table or maybe behind couches, and Sub either tucked behind TV or under rear coffee table would be my recommendation.  Oh, yeah use optical when possible, should be 5.1 except for older movies, radio, and cd's.  Most receivers have a surround emulation mode so you can do "virtual surround" with less than 6 discreet signal sources (usually becomes pro-logic + LPF stereo mix Sub for CD's.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 29, 2012)

So glad I didn't go into detail with my answer, I would have wrote an essay and the OP wouldn't have even came back to reply or say thank you.

Whenever I see a newbie I refrain from wasting a huge amount of time for this very reason.


----------

